# Trane XE90 inducer motor noisey, water inside?



## twingkey (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new to DIY and would appreciate any help on this question. I have a Trane XE90 with problem. I first noticed the inducer motor turns on and then off several times before I get flame and then circulation blower starts running. The diag light is flashing 3 times indicating a pressure switch error. I have been dealing with this for a few weeks now and have noticed the inducer motor is getting louder like the sound of an R/C car. It also sounds like water is inside of it. the drain tube is clear plastic and has no blockage. I didn't know if I should remove the motor and check for a blockage at the drain base? Given the amount of noise it is making I can only assume the bearings are toast? I have done some reading on other threads and gathered a problem with the inducer motor may be causing my start stop symptoms and pressure switch error. Can anyone shine some light on this problem for me and tell me why I would have so much water in the inducer motor all of the sudden? I have lived in my house for 3 years and this is the first problem I've had with this furnace.

Thank you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 17, 2011)

The XE 90 is an older model and judging by the amount of problums you and all the other posters with that exact model I'd say it's time to up grade to the newer XE95 model.
If you go on the net and even try and find parts or a simple thing like a manual for one some are obsolete.
Drain pans plug up all the time in the prot where the water enters the drain line with rust, slime and dust, if there's a drain trap they build up with slim and need to be cleaned out at least once a year and bleach run down them to clear the slime. 
I've seen many a ceiling or floor taken out from those drain lines plugging up.


----------



## twingkey (Nov 17, 2011)

I have never cleaned out the drain tube at the inducer motor. I will tonight. Anyone tell me what I'm looking for on the drain trap, where to find it.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 17, 2011)

It may be just a simple curved piece of PVC that sort of looks like the one under your sink or it could be one of these.
EZ Trap Condensate Drain Traps: Condensate Overflow Switches
In most places it's now code to install a condinsate drain switch.
What it does is if the pipe is pluged up it shuts the unit off so it does not over flow and distroy the house.


----------



## twingkey (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone who posted, thanks for your help. I blew out the drain box at the bottom and cleared out the drain in the inducer fan and no more noise and the furnace kicks on the first time every time. Big relief as it has been working normal for a few weeks now.

Thanks, Tom


----------

